# Do-n Goblets?



## theartist07 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well here is my first try at goblets and such, comments always welcome. 

Jim


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 6, 2009)

Fine looking work!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 6, 2009)

nicely done, great shape and finish


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks everyone, here is another i just finished. I 'm going to put salad bowl finish on the inside to waterproof it. I've asked all around about the inside finish and can't really get a definite answer on what to use. I ordered the salad bowl finish and it takes about three coats, waiting 72 hours between coats. I hope this will work because i have a customer wanting a pair of each. All comments are welcome, especially on the finish part.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 7, 2009)

theartist07 said:


> Well here is my first try at goblets and such, comments always welcome.
> 
> Jim



Jim,
That is a pretty goblet.... you appear to be well named...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 7, 2009)

theartist07 said:


> thanks everyone, here is another i just finished. I 'm going to put salad bowl finish on the inside to waterproof it. I've asked all around about the inside finish and can't really get a definite answer on what to use. I ordered the salad bowl finish and it takes about three coats, waiting 72 hours between coats. I hope this will work because i have a customer wanting a pair of each. All comments are welcome, especially on the finish part.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



Jim,
I responded on the first picture without scrolling down to the next... love the spalted maple....  you know the salad bowl finish will work... it takes about 3-4 weeks for the finish to really cure and harden, but should accomplish the same as the finish you and I have been discussin in PM's .

What tool are you using to hollow?  I recently picked up a "termite" tool that works really well on the inside of goblets.... it'll be a another week before I feel comfortable going back to the shop after my little bout with the strangulated hernia.. but can't wait...getting withdrawal symptoms  already .


----------



## broitblat (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are both very nice looking and show off a good eye and a steady hand.

  -Barry


----------



## artme (Oct 7, 2009)

Both very impressive looking pieces.

Hope the wine matches the looks.:biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well thank you Chuck, that means alot.

Jim


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 7, 2009)

well if i told you, a large parting tool; what would you say? I did use a Sorby Multi-Tip Shear Scraper. First i bore the inside then shape it and hollow out.

Good luck with the strangulated hernia, i know thats gotta be drag. Thanks for all the replies .

Jim


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

Jim.
I just now noticed this thread and I must say you are doing some very nice turning there on those goblets.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 8, 2009)

thank you very much,  but looking at your work tells me i have to do more! Any thoughts on my finish idea?

Jim


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

theartist07 said:


> thank you very much, but looking at your work tells me i have to do more! Any thoughts on my finish idea?
> 
> Jim


 
I have a lot to learn when viewing the shape of your goblets.

As far as finish goes I have never had a customer say they were going to actually  use the goblets for drinking from. They are primarily  wood art and conversation pieces  . 


The ones with  captive  rings are often sold as wedding gifts with the two rings symbolizing the union between two people.

Sometimes I will make them with   intertwined rings for the same reason..

I just use lacquer on mine because it is quick and easy and buffs beautifully  after about 24 to 48 hours curing time   but I have heard that some use several coats of polyurethane on the inside if it is going to be used for liquid.


----------



## theartist07 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you William for the kind words. I think i'll do the salad bowl finish tomorrow. I'm trying to get ready for the Wooly Worm Festivial in Banner Elk,N.C. , it'll be the last one this year for me.

Have a good night,
Later,
Jim


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, just wow.  I need to get going on my wood stuff.  Been a long summer.  Finally finishing up on the yard/property stuff and can get back into the shop.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are both beautiful Goblets, I specially like the first one, The spalted Maple is pretty but!!


----------

